# Scored on a Demi-Jon



## Runningwolf (Dec 14, 2012)

Well last week I was debating on whether to buy a demi-jon or not. I did not. As luck would have it I picked up an old one today for free. The plastic basket was so old and brittle, it just crumbled every time I touched it. This is not the blown glass type I see today like Joe had but it is molded glass with seams on the side. Plus the shoulders are more square rather than balloon shaped. No idea how old it is but it was never used and still had the paper plug in the neck. My second thought was to give it to my wife for a terrarium, but this is heavier glass then the one you buy today so the second though only lasted just as long.


----------



## BobF (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey, that's cool looking! 15g?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 14, 2012)

Nice score!!!


----------



## tonyt (Dec 15, 2012)

With privilege comes responsibility . . . Keep it full.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 15, 2012)

Well, Tony the biggest challenge won't be keeping it full, but placement of it. I have three carboys of Cab Merlot to put in it in a few weeks. It will certainly be on a furniture dolly on the floor.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 15, 2012)

That is a major score, Dan. I think you have one of those 12 gallon pyrex carboys that I see on eBay for anywhere from $175 to $295.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice score can you purchase the rubber covers to fit this bad boy?


----------



## oldwhiskers (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice, it will make a nice bulk aging container.


----------



## Bailey (Dec 15, 2012)

For a 'shock resistant' coating you can use brush on tile waterproofing compound ( red guard or green guard - different brands of the basic same product.) It's not see through but for the bottom may be a saver. It will scrape off with a razor if you ever want to remove it.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 15, 2012)

I will check the size when I fill with a meta/citric solution. Right now I have oxy-clean soaking in it. It is crystal clear/clean. Mike we sell every size of rubber bungs there is (solid and with center hole) so getting the right one is no problem. 

I'm not so sure if the basket was good if I would have left it on. I want to see the wine and how it's progressing. I will never be sitting on a concrete floor so no worries about protecting the base of it. I take pretty extreme precautions when it comes to protecting my carboys.


----------



## pjd (Dec 15, 2012)

Very nice Dan!


----------



## tonyt (Dec 15, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Well, Tony the biggest challenge won't be keeping it full, but placement of it.


I hear you . . . I have 7 carboys and a small barrel in my wife's kitchen, saint that she is! I've always thought that it was a demijohn that separates you men from us boys.


----------



## Julie (Dec 16, 2012)

Sweet deal!!!!! Congrats.


----------



## K-9 (Dec 16, 2012)

I did score with Demi yesterday and she did have nice equipment!


(sorry - could not pass that one up...) [just a joke people...]


----------



## grapeman (Dec 16, 2012)

Why you little :: there K-9. Tell us "Moore" about Demi.


----------



## K-9 (Dec 16, 2012)

less means 'Moore'!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 16, 2012)

Well the demijon measure out to be arounf 12-13 gallons. After soaking in oxy-clean over night and meta/citric today it is now filled with port. The port sugar level is 8.5% and fortified to 19%abv with oak infused spirits. After mixing it all up and tasting I felt it was still lacking in oak so I added about 4 cups of med French. 

Yes I know it's not topped off. There is a layer of Argon in there, besides a bit of oxidation is a good thing in Port.


----------



## K-9 (Dec 16, 2012)

wow - nice!


----------



## JohnT (Dec 17, 2012)

Dan, 

That is really cool. "Bigger is Better"! Of course, now we need to get you to the next step... VC SS TANK!!!!! (LOL).

How much did it cost you (if it is OK to aks)? 


johnT.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 17, 2012)

What kind of Port?

OK you had me at PORT!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 17, 2012)

John, it was a freebe 

Mike this is a port blend from Walkers. They're keeping the blend a secret but I believe there were a few whites and reds blended along with some cherry. I'm thinking of making my own blend next year with some Chilean juice...all right I'm not thinking about it. It's in the experimental stage right now.


----------

